# Turkey Hunt 09'



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

So fellas the hunt has been and gone. I must say that I have been quite dissapointed in some of my fellow hunters and their lack of education when it comes to a new species. (You don't sneak up on turkeys with much success, and when you come into a blind with people in it you should leave the area instead of hunting 25 yards in front of the blind!) Opening morning I was set up and things looked like the hunt was going to be over by 8am on the first day. I was set up about 200 yards from their roost and they were going crazy. They were gobbling every time I would call and I was getting excited. Shortly after sunrise they flew down and we had turkeys around us everywhere. We had hens close enough to the blind that I could have reached out and grabbed her with my hands. We had a tom and 3 hens come into the blind and stop behind a rock, unable to identify which head belonged to which bird we reluctanly passed as they turned and went down the trail away from us. By monday the birds have quit calling and we were getting no where very fast. We decided to move the blind and try a different area. We found an area with a lot of sign and set up. That night we only had 2 hens come into the decoys and we were out of there at dark. Today we hiked back into the blind and waited for the birds to come out of their roost. at about 8am the parade started when we had 8 hens and1 tom come into the decoys. The tom wasn't interested in the decoys or what we were doing. After he had gotten past the decoys and over the ridge he came back, but this time closer. To make a long story short dad bagged his bird today at 8am. It wasn't the biggest bird on the mountain, but it was a blast. He had a 8inch beard and 1" spurrs.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Congradulations on the bird !!! It looks like you had a good time and got to spend time with your dad.

The un-educated are sometimes hard to take, but the time spent with your dad will live on. Forget the idiots, they are not worth remembering.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats! 


btw...why are you guys so happy in your pics??? :mrgreen:


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good work! I can't wait to get out for mine! Where was that bird shot? It looks very familiar.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

bigdaddyx2 said:


> Good work! I can't wait to get out for mine! Where was that bird shot? It looks very familiar.


It was shot on the Nebo unit.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm a little behind on seeing this, but way to go! I can only imagine that would be a very challenging hunt, especially not only dealing with the other hunters, but also the general public...glad your pa was able to bag one (with your help of course.)


----------

